# yuetigergolf say hi to everybody



## yuetigergolf (Oct 31, 2006)

hi .everyone .how are you .
i come from ,i am very happy to talk golf with everybody.
at the same time ,i am a greehand please support me in near future .


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum, have fun!


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day yuetigergolf,

Welcome to the forum, am sure you will enjoy it here.

Cheers!!!


----------



## yuetigergolf (Oct 31, 2006)

*hello*

dear sir 
how are you ,i am happy to receive to your reply .i am sure i will enjoy my time here with you supports ,
how many years are you play golf ?may i share with your nice experience in golf .


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well yuetigergolf, ive been playing for about 2 months and so far ive almost managed to connect with the ball :laugh:


----------



## yuedrgongolf (Oct 31, 2006)

*hello*

Dear Fore ,
How are you ,it is very fun of you .don't worry i believe you will have big improvmaent in the field of golf .
By the way ,what kind of brand golf clubs are u play ?nike ,callaway ,taylormade or others.....
I prefer to choose nike ,.keep in touch .


----------



## yuedrgongolf (Oct 31, 2006)

*Hello*

how are you ,with yours supports and teach i sure i will have big improvement ,are u often play golf in u country ,and which brand are u prefer to play ,i heared of my friend who living in American that buy a pcs of golf club is so expensive ,isn't it ?


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

I play a brand called ben sayers which you probably havent heard of


----------

